# Foreign body sensation, none found



## tag60 (Aug 30, 2015)

Not sure what ICD-9 code to use for this scenario. I am not finding any symptoms to pick up for the area of concern itself (iris), and no foreign body was found.

S: Pt with left eye problem per chief complaint. FB sensation x1 week. Does not recall anything flying in, but does recall something hitting his eyeball. Feels it on the iris.
O: Focused eye exam. No FB readily visible. There is conjunctival erythema on the lateral side of the left eye, but that is away from the area of concern.

A/P: Vision: Spoke to Dr. X, and he will examine more closely using instrumentation.

I'm considering V65.5 (worried well), but the FB hasn't been completely ruled out--though perhaps it has been for this provider (?). Or how about V41.1, other eye problem?

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## mzkandyd (Aug 30, 2015)

The provider should've told you what the final dx was. I would query the provider. You should never be made to figure it out on your own.


----------

